# New Kids Turbo



## Wolfner (7. November 2010)

Huzzah, Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung!


Ab 18. Dez. 2010 in den deutschsprachigen Kinos:
(Ab 9. in den niederländischen)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qNL_YnEyQVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Anwesenheitspflicht, Junge!




MfG
Wolfner


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Das ist echt einer der Filme, wo es heisst: Hirn ausschalten!Spaß haben!
Verdammt, das wird lustig, Jounge!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

ich werde mir diesen film aufjedenfall angucken!
und im kino heißt es dann, FINGER WEG VON MEINEM BIER; DU FICKSCHNITZEL!


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2010)

Den werd ich mir sowas von im Kino geben. Ich freu mir. ;>


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich werde mir diesen film aufjedenfall angucken!
> und im kino heißt es dann, FINGER WEG VON MEINEM BIER; DU FICKSCHNITZEL!


Bei der Folge hab ich vor Lachen fast geweint :'D


----------



## Breakyou (8. November 2010)

die gehen mir eigentlich total auf den sack :<
aber ins kino werd ich trotzdem gehen.


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (10. November 2010)

Muahahaha ich sag nur TIME TO KICK SOME KUT!!! xD

Den werd ich mir sicher nicht entgehen lassen Jonge!!!

<3 GERRIE!!!

PS: Hat diese F*tze tatsächlich Gemüse reingemacht! >.<


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. November 2010)

ich kann doch keine mongo kloppen! jonge! 

ich freu mich tierisch =D


----------



## NexxLoL (18. November 2010)

So ein Feuerball, Junge! xD
Habe noch eine Frage bezüglich der New Kids DVD. Wo ist der Unterschied zwichen der ab 16 und der DVD ab 18? Klar, die ab 16 wird geschnitten sein, aber wie groß ist der Unterschied?^^
LG


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (18. November 2010)

wo hast du das her, wegen 16er und 18er? habe bis jetzt noch nix gefunden, wegen der freigabe.


----------



## NexxLoL (19. November 2010)

Amazon. Ich meinte nicht den Film, sondern die normale DVD mit den Episoden:
Altersfreigabe: ab 16
Altersfreigabe: ab 18


----------



## Dominau (6. Dezember 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> die gehen mir eigentlich total auf den sack :<
> aber ins kino werd ich trotzdem gehen.



Mir gehn nur die ganzen leute auf den Sack die immer durch die Straßen rennen
und "JOUNGE" oder "SON FEUERBALL,BAM!" brüllen.
Ich glaube wir alle haben verstanden das es eine witzige sendung ist.
Und es ist auch nicht mehr so witzig, da es wie gesagt jetzt jeder rum brüllt.

Edit: Den Film werd ich mir aber auch reinziehn <3


----------



## Twitbum96 (21. März 2011)

der film kommt jetzt  schon am 21.4 in die Deutschen Kinos )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEUcrTRI5lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




wird ab 16 sein


----------



## TheGui (21. März 2011)

as ne miese synchro


----------



## Konov (22. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> as ne miese synchro



Das gehört dazu... glaube du hast den Stil nicht verstanden. Es ist so dumpf dass es wieder lustig ist.
Inklusive Synchro... die Jungs sind Holländer... auch Teil des Dialekts. ^^


----------



## Alion (22. März 2011)

OMG, hält man ie Jungs einen ganzen Kinofilm durch? Nur mit ganz viel Bier.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. März 2011)

"So mach ik det immah mit de Fernseha."

E.P.I.C

Wie ich mich drauf freue.

Kasten Bier vorm Kino und dann machts doppelt so viel Spaß.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (30. März 2011)

Das wird furchtbar und lustig zugleich.


----------



## Cantharion (17. April 2011)

Ich freu mich so auf den Film.
Hoffentlich hat einer meiner Freunde am Donnerstag Zeit...SONST HAU ICH DIE KAPUTT, JUNGE!


----------



## Tschubai (22. April 2011)

Ja so geil - ich geh auch ins Kino!
Die Original holländischen Schauspieler haben sich selber in Deutsch syncronisiert.......

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4qOdGnZIMiA


----------



## bkeleanor (28. April 2011)

Sorry aber nein! sowas geht gar nicht.
erinnert mich an die flodders und denn fand ich schon absoluter dreck.

+
der film hat ein ende

-
sprache
nicht lustig
nicht realistisch...aber in einer katastrophal schlechten weise.
der hund stirbt

-1/10
nicht mal volltrunken würde ich über den mist lachen.


----------

